# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Northern California Trip

## marybeth

Hi all,
We are headed to Monterey, Sonoma and San Francisco for 11 days, leaving next week.  I've done a good bit of research but am looking for any advice to add to our itinerary. 
I know a number of you are familiar with this area so any advice for restaurants or places to go are much appreciated!

Thanks,
mb and Randy

----------


## GramChop

iGramps, aka JEK, just spent some time in San Fran. I'm sure he'll chime in soon.

----------


## andynap

> Hi all,
> We are headed to Monterey, Sonoma and San Francisco for 11 days, leaving next week. I've done a good bit of research but am looking for any advice to add to our itinerary. 
> I know a number of you are familiar with this area so any advice for restaurants or places to go are much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> mb and Randy




You are in a beautiful part of the country. If you driving between SF and Monterey and it's lunch or dinner time try to stop by Ventana Inn a little bit south of Monterey. It's right on Hwy 1 and a wonderful setting and food. http://www.ventanainn.com/. By all means go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium.

----------


## phil62

We were in that area last June and loved it. Here are the two threads that detailed the trip. We didn't hit Sonoma or SF, but have been to both areas many times. Take a look at the threads and then PM me for more details.

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/threads/70286-Napa

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...266-California

We stayed at the Tickle Pink Inn in Carmel Highlands, and The Villagio in Yountville, which is on the Napa side of the Valley.

Phil

----------


## marybeth

Thanks Andy, I was torn between Ventana and the Post Ranch....liking the Ventana menu better and now it has your rec...the reservation is made.  The aquarium is definitely on the list and we hope to kayak as well.  Another goal is to see some of the big trees.  There are so many things to do, we are just hoping we can fit it all in and still be able to relax.

Phil, thanks for the links.  I read those a while back and appreciate the refresher.  You guys definitely know how to travel! Randy reserved a Mustang as well, maybe we'll get that green one.  

I will be PMing you for some winery advice.  Thanks!

----------


## JEK

In San Francisco, check out Trick Dog- the reigning hotspot. http://www.trickdogbar.com/news/
For something different in the wine tasting category, try A.P. Vin -- a winery in the industrialized part of the Misson http://www.apvin.com
Want a great espresso? Four Barrel http://fourbarrelcoffee.com
Monterey - The Sardine Factory is always a stop for us and has been since 1983 http://www.sardinefactory.com

I have a lot more  :cool:

----------


## JEK

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...in-The-Mission

----------


## marybeth

Thanks John, Randy took one look at that hard boiled oyster egg thing and Hog & Rocks is on the must do list.  Trick Dog looks great, too.  I love those kinds of craft cocktail places.  Have you tried State Bird Provisions?  I know it's a tough seat but it looks fun and my cousin loved it.  
We're also planning to hit the Ferry Building on Saturday for lunch?  Any thoughts?  Or other suggestions?

----------


## JEK

She has arrived!1010731_10201365602088973_1994324152_n.jpg

----------


## marybeth

Yep!  And resting in the hotel after a great drive to Monterey via Henry Cowell State Park and lunch in Santa Cruz.  More to come....

----------


## amyb

I hope you went out on the pier and got to see the sea lions at rest and at play

----------


## marybeth

Sea lions for Amy....from our paddle this morning  :Wink:

----------


## GramChop

Awesome!

----------


## amyb

Yikes-crowded on that dock. Sea otters are also adorable in that neck of the woods.

----------


## katva

I'm loving your FB posts, MB!  It's so beautiful out there---- thanks for keeping us in the loop!

----------


## fins85258

Some evening while in SF, if you are down at the west end of fishermans wharf where they turn the cable cars around to head up Hyde and Columbus streets, check out the Buena Vista Cafe. It famous for it's Irish Coffee

http://www.thebuenavista.com/home/home.html

----------


## fins85258

Another obscure find;

If you find yourself up at Coit Tower; at the entry point into the parking lot at the cross walk, there is a staircase down the east side of the hill. If you walk all the way down to the bottom thru the tree canopied pedestrian walk way you will see a lot of Parrots in the trees. These are the leftover generations from the days of the tall ships when they docked at the bottom of the hill and escaped from the ships they cam in on.

----------


## amyb

Love this kind of travel tip about the parrots--thanks for sharing.

----------


## KevinS

> Some evening while in SF, if you are down at the west end of fishermans wharf where they turn the cable cars around to head up Hyde and Columbus streets, check out the Buena Vista Cafe. It famous for it's Irish Coffee
> 
> http://www.thebuenavista.com/home/home.html



Evening, you say? Maybe that's what I was doing wrong... I used to go there for breakfast...

----------


## marybeth

LOL, we've had breakfast there too!  Maybe  because we're Irish...

Today it's a boozy trip to Healdsburg.  Lunch at Chez Panisse (wonderful!) and stopping soon for a beer break at Lagunitas.  

We're going to need a vacation from this vacation.

----------


## amyb

At least a week to decompress. But it is such a happy tired, right?

Healdsburg..did you do Charlie Palmer's Kitchen or Cyrus?  such a lovely town.

----------


## marybeth

Dry Creek Kitchen tonight.  I think Cyrus is closed, unfortunately.  More to come....

----------


## amyb

From the bread basket to the yummy desserts...I hope you have as wonderful an experience as we had. A great room, a wonderful staff, and superb cuisine. Bon apetit!

----------


## noel

> LOL, we've had breakfast there too!  Maybe  because we're Irish...
> 
> Today it's a boozy trip to Healdsburg.  Lunch at Chez Panisse (wonderful!) and stopping soon for a beer break at Lagunitas.  
> 
> We're going to need a vacation from this vacation.




Ha!  Love the part about being Irish!
How long are you there?  Didi and I are in Napa July 1-6.

----------


## marybeth

Hi Noel,
We leave Sonoma on June 28 and have 2 nights in San Francisco before heading home.  I can say already that we'll be back.  Loving every minute of this trip.  There is so much to see and do ( and eat and drink....). Have a great trip!

Lagunitas was closed so we hit our first winery, Harvest Moon, before checking in to our B & B in Healdsburg.  Wine and cheese starts at 5:00 PM....and Dry Creek Kitchen at 8:00 PM.

mb

----------


## JEK

Trick Dog.

Screen Shot 2013-06-24 at 8.14.03 PM.jpg

----------


## Dorocke

You must have lunch or sunset drinks at Auberge du Soleil (Napa/Rutherford)- the best views in all of Napa!!  The restaurant and spa at Solage Calistoga are also amazing (where we got married).  So many great places... you can't go wrong.

----------


## amyb

Auberge is actually in the town of Rutherford. It's where we went last year for my birthday dinner and it it a spot not to be missed. Ah, so many things to see, so little time!  

The best is breakfast when the hot air balloons drift across the valley. I took so many pictures that the waitress  brought me a new warm French toast and hot coffee as mine had gotten cold!

----------


## fins85258

This is said to be the BEST MUD in Calistoga

http://www.indianspringscalistoga.com/

----------


## marybeth

At Hogs and Rocks!

Can't figure out how to post pic here....see Facebook.

----------


## JEK

Glad you enjoyed it! Brown drinks rock! Oysters and deviled eggs!

----------

